# WIn Gerätemanager über Konsole



## Krümel (30. August 2004)

Ich möchte über einen Konsolenbefehl ein Gerät über den Gerätemanager (devmgmt.msc) aktivieren bzw. deaktivieren. Kennt jemand den Befehl hierzu?

Viele Dank und Gruß,
Michael


----------

